# Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler​*
Ich stell mal eine provokante These in den Raum:

Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler.

Der Grund ist einfach:
Gute Angler fangen mehr Fisch.

Gute Angler können daher viel besser auswählen, was sie mitnehmen und was nicht.

Einfach weil sie durch Mehrfang mehr Auswahl haben!

Ein schlechter Angler, der froh ist wenn im Jahr seine 5 Satzer und 2 Hechte fängt, wird die auch (zu Recht!) ALLE mitnehmen!

Ein guter Angler, der schon an einem Feedertag 5 Satzer fängt oder an einem Spinnnachmittag 2 Hechte, setzt dagegen viel zurück, weil er viel passender den richtigen Fisch für sich auswählen können.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## funkbolek (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Damit fallen aber die Leute, die nur 3 mal
im Jahr angeln und nicht zuruecksetzen, obwohl sie gute Angler sind (2 Hechte/5 Satzer pro Ausflug um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben), zwischen die Stühle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Kann man wirklich guter Angler sein bei sowenig Praxis?
 (ich werd auch immer schlechter, je mehr Büro und je weniger Angeln...)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Klingt logisch, kann/darf man aber nicht verallgemeinern. Grundsätzlich aber hast du recht.

Das Thema wird ausarten, da sich jetzt vielleicht einige auf den Schlips getreten fühlen 

Man kann es auch so sehen: Ein guter Angler fängt 5 Fische und nimmt zwei mit. Ein schlechter fängt zwei und nimmt beide mit. Für den Bestand spielt das dann keine Rolle, weil zwei Fische weniger sind zwei Fische weniger. Wenn ein "schlechter" Angler dann mal 5 Fische fängt kann es ebenso sein, dass er nur 2 mitnimmt. Ist schwierig zu verallgemeinern.

 Zumal das Wort "schlechter Angler" sowieso merkwürdig ist. Wenn ich halt Gewässer habe wo der Besatz nicht so ausgeprägt ist, bin ich dann ein schlechter Angler weil ich entsprechend weniger fange?


----------



## Carsten_ (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Die Überschrift passt besser als das Bild...
 ...setzt _eher_ zurück...
 ...setzt _mehr_ zurück...

 Glaube auch kaum dass es davon Abhängig ist wie viele Fische man fängt, vielleicht eher welche man fängt. Ich setze Rotaugen grundsätzlich nur noch zurück weil Sie mir aufgrund der Gräten nicht zusagen und Geschmacklich das nicht wett machen. Ich setze 90% der Fische zurück, würde ich nur schmackhafte Fische fangen (Forellen, Lachs und Co) dann sähe das anders aus


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann man wirklich guter Angler sein bei sowenig Praxis?
> (ich werd auch immer schlechter, je mehr Büro und je weniger Angeln...)



Wer nur wenig angelt, aber gut fängt ist gut, auch wenn er alles dann mit nimmt weil er eben so selten unterwegs ist.

Wer ständig los zieht, selektiert mehr, holt am Ende womöglich trotzdem mehr raus und entnimmt(plus Sterberate der zurückgesetzten Fische) als derjenige welcher nur 5x los zieht.

Besten Beispiel dafür ist das Thema hier im Forum: Strelasund und Bodden.

Was die "Einheimischen" dort zeitweise rumgemeckert haben, was die ganzen "Besucher" totschlagen würden, kommen hoch machen ihr Limit voll und gehen wieder. Kommen meist nur ein zwei mal im Jahr dort hin.
Wo ist die Entnahme da ein Problem-aber genau die, welche dann alle paar Tage dort unterwegs sind und jedes mal selektiv etwas entnehmen, werfen den "Zweitageanglern" vor sie würden die Bestände durch ihre Entnahme schädigen.

Manchen fällt das Rechnen eben schwer.

Zwei Besuche a 3 Hechte/Zander sind eben immer noch weniger als 20 Besuche a 1 Fisch|rolleyes


----------



## vermesser (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Ich denke, an der These ist etwas dran. Allerdings würde ich das weniger auf gute vs. "schlechte" Angler beziehen sonder eher auf Viel- vs. Wenigfänger. Da spielen auch andere Faktoren als das Können eine Rolle. Wenn ich  kaum Hechte im überangelten Tümpel habe, die aber gern esse, kriegt jeder essbare vor den Kopp. Wenn ich Gewässer habe, wo ich zwanzig am Tag fangen kann, selektiere ich natürlich, allein schon, weil ich soviel Fisch nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann. 

Mit dem "Können" hat das gar nicht so viel zu tun. Was nicht da ist, kann man nicht fangen.

Daher ist die C&R Diskussion teilweise scheinheilig. Wenn ich gute Gewässer und Fänge habe, kann ich es mir erlauben, nur verletzte "Todeskandidaten" mitzunehmen und hab trotzdem genug Fisch. Wenn ich aber nur selten vernünftige Erfolge habe, bin ich "gezwungen" alles abzuschlagen, weil ich sonst meinen Fisch kaufen muss, wenn ich ihn gern esse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



> Allerdings würde ich das weniger auf gute vs. "schlechte" Angler beziehen sonder eher auf Viel- vs. Wenigfänger.


Naja, an jedem Gewässer wird der gute Angler im allgemeinen (Bauern, Kartoffeln etc.) doch mehr fangen als der schlechtere (Fänge verglichen mit Angelzeit)..

Und dementsprechend auch mehr zurücksetzen..

Denke ich...


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Bei mir selber war es so, dass ich am Anfang meiner Anglerkarriere so ziemlich alles mitgenommen habe was Flossen hatte. Egal ob Hecht, Döbel, Barbe, Karpfen usw. 

Irgendwann hab ich dann vermutlich bemerkt, dass sich bei kleineren Gewässern mein eigenes Entnahmeverhalten auf meine eigenen Fänge auswirkt und habe angefangen die Sache etwas anders zu sehen. 

Als Ausbilder habe ich mittlerweile hunderte Angler durch die Prüfung geführt und angel auch mit vielen von Ihnen jetzt an den gleichen Gewässern und Vereinen - auch da fällt mir diese Entwicklung die ich selber erlebt habe stark auf. Anfangs wird "Beute" gemacht - fast alle Vielangler stellen nach ein, zwei oder drei Jahren dann um. Befragt nach den Gründen der Verhaltensänderung kommen da ganz verschiedene Aussagen von "Ich will nächstes Jahr auch noch fangen" bis hin zu "Meine Frau schmeißt mich raus, wenn ich wieder Fisch mitbringe".

Gute Angler die nicht am Wasser unterwegs sind, sind oft ein temporäres Phänomen. Die Bedingungen an den Gewässern ändern sich z.T. recht deutlich (Beispiel: Zuwanderung der Grundel etc.). Um konstant viel zu fangen braucht man meiner Meinung nach auch konstante Information was unter Wasser so vor sich geht und die kriegt man halt am besten direkt am Gewässer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Um konstant viel zu fangen braucht man meiner Meinung nach auch konstante Information was unter Wasser so vor sich geht und die kriegt man halt am besten direkt am Gewässer.


deswegen schrieb ich ja, gute Angler werden immer mehr fangen  über die Zeit gesehen und daher am Ende auch mehr zurücksetzen..


----------



## vermesser (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Und "gute" Angler sind großzügiger, ich bin eher bereit, einen knapp maßigen Fisch schwimmen zu lassen, wenn ich "weiß", dass noch bessere kommen. 

Besonders beim Dorsche angeln auf´m Kutter ist das gut zu beobachten,grade in der Zeit vorm Baglimit. Beißt es gut, gehen klapprige 38er häufig über Bord zurück, beißt es schlecht, wird dreimal gemessen, ob nicht vielleicht doch noch der fehlende Zentimeter rauszuholen ist.


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Zusammenhänge  gibt es da schon. Ich kenne Leute die reißen sich fast den A..... auf beim Angeln und fangen nichts vernünftiges und dann kenn ich einen der kann sich hinsetzen wo er will, der fängt immer. Natürlich selektiert er dann auch mehr geht aber trotzdem auch nicht überdurchschnittlich oft angeln.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Was macht der eine denn so großartig anders? Denn zwischen "kaum was fangen egal wo er sitzt" und "fangen ohne ende egal wo er sitzt" liegt ja schon Einiges.


----------



## Lommel (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> deswegen schrieb ich ja, gute Angler werden immer mehr fangen  über die Zeit gesehen und daher am Ende auch mehr zurücksetzen..



Ich glaube das ist eine Frage der Möglichkeiten. Ich persönlich wohne Grenznah an Holland und besitze auch ein Boot. Man ist natürlich flexibler und kann mit verschiedenen Techniken (Schleppen, vertikalen etc) den Fische zu Leibe rücken. Stellenwechsel sind schnell gemacht, dadurch fischt man natürlich sehr effektiv und fängt natürlich auch besser.

Wenn ich das mit einen Angler vergleiche der vielleicht nicht so mobil ist und nur vom Rand an seinen Hausgewässer angelt, so ist der natürlich eingeschränkt und muss viel mehr arbeiten um Fische zu fangen. Stehen die Fische tief in der Mitte so ist dann ein Schneidertag zwangsläufig. Um erfolgreich zu sein muss dieser Angler tief in die Trickkiste greifen und viel mehr Geduld haben bzw. auch tagelange Beissflauten aushalten können.

Aus diesen Gründen finde ich das ein 60iger oder 70iger Hecht im Hausgewässer oft höher einzuschätzen ist als der Meter in Holland. Die Frage wer nun der bessere Angler ist, ist keine Frage des Fangerfolges. Finde ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Gewässerkenntnis ist eh das A und O. Das entscheidet maßgeblich über den Fangerfolg und nicht der Angler mit seinem Tun und Handeln am Wasser selbst.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Nach Anzahl der gemachten Fänge, bin ich wohl ein schlechter bis sehr schlechter Angler!
Ich versuche beim Hechtangeln schon über die Ködergröße zu selektieren und auf die XXL Teile gibt es nun mal deutlich weniger Bisse, als auf normal große Köder.
Und wenn ich mal Lust habe Fritten zu zanken, nehme ich 20-30gr. Crankbaits, womit es dann möglich wird gleich mehrere am Tag zu fangen.
Wenn diese dann schön weit vorne gehakt sind, was zu 90% der Fall ist, lasse ich sie noch etwas vorm Boot rum hüpfen, wobei sie sich dann auch fast immer los schütteln.
Dies hat den Vorteil das ich sie nicht mal anfassen muss, schonender geht releasen fast nicht.
Aber faktisch kann man diese Fische auch nicht als "gefangen" werten.
Also bin ich wohl ein schlechter Angler?

Jürgen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Die Kategorisierung, ob ein Angler gut oder schlecht ist, fällt mir schon vollkommen flach. Denn die Kategorisierung ist rein subjektiv und hat daher für jeden eine andere Gewichtung. Und eigentlich sollte ein Angler nicht "gewertet" werden. Bei einem Wettkampf mag das natürlich eine andere Sache sein.

Da passt doch das Wort "Erfahrener Angler" viel besser.


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Was macht der eine denn so großartig anders? Denn zwischen "kaum was fangen egal wo er sitzt" und "fangen ohne ende egal wo er sitzt" liegt ja schon Einiges.


Kann ich dir nicht sagen was er großartig anders macht....wenn ich's wüßte würd ich's auch so machen:q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Die Kategorisierung, ob ein Angler gut oder schlecht ist, fällt mir schon vollkommen flach. Denn die Kategorisierung ist rein subjektiv und hat daher für jeden eine andere Gewichtung. Und eigentlich sollte ein Angler nicht "gewertet" werden. Bei einem Wettkampf mag das natürlich eine andere Sache sein.
> 
> Da passt doch das Wort "Erfahrener Angler" viel besser.



#6#6

 This.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Ørret schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nicht sagen was er großartig anders macht....wenn ich's wüßte würd ich's auch so machen:q



Damit wollte ich eigentlich sagen dass ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen kann, dass es nur am Angler selbst liegt. Haben die beiden denn am selben Gewässer gefischt? Ansonsten hinkt der Vergleich.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nach Anzahl der gemachten Fänge, bin ich wohl ein schlechter bis sehr schlechter Angler!
> Ich versuche beim Hechtangeln schon über die Ködergröße zu selektieren und auf die XXL Teile gibt es nun mal deutlich weniger Bisse, als auf normal große Köder.
> Und wenn ich mal Lust habe Fritten zu zanken, nehme ich 20-30gr. Crankbaits, womit es dann möglich wird gleich mehrere am Tag zu fangen.
> Wenn diese dann schön weit vorne gehakt sind, was zu 90% der Fall ist, lasse ich sie noch etwas vorm Boot rum hüpfen, wobei sie sich dann auch fast immer los schütteln.
> ...




 Ebenso ein wichtiger Punkt der klar macht, dass man über den Tellerrand blicken muss um Anlger zu differenzieren und nicht nur nach Anzahl der gemachten Fänge.


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

@Vincent Na Logo liegt viel an dem Angler selbst.Du schreibst ja selbst das Gewässerkenntniss/Gewässer lesen können das A und O sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

eben - guter Angler, schlechter(er) Angler eben..


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Ich bin kein guter Angler. Fürs Loten bin ich meist zu ungeduldig und den gleichen Futterplatz immer wieder zu treffen ist eine Herausforderung. Bin eben noch recht weit am Anfang. Dennoch lass ich die allermeisten Fische wieder schwimmen. Wenn ich nachmessen muss ob der Fisch das Maß hat ist er eben zu klein; ich kann Thomas' Argumentation folgen ("wenn ich dann mal was gutes fange kommt es auch mit"), aber sehe das selber völlig anders


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann man wirklich guter Angler sein bei sowenig Praxis?
> (ich werd auch immer schlechter, je mehr Büro und je weniger Angeln...)


denke das kann man nicht verallgemeinern.
ein erfahrener angler wird ja nicht unbedingt schlechter, weil er weniger angelt. gewisse dinge verlernt man ja nicht. 
an einem neuen gewässer ist zeit natürlich ein enormer vorteil, wobei ein erfahrener sich da mit sicherheit auch leichter tut.
davon ab kenne ich einige, in deinen augen schlechte angler, die durchaus nicht alles abknüppeln, während manch gute angler doch regelmäßig ihre eimer/tüten mehr als ordentlich gefüllt wirklich jedesmal mit hause tragen.


----------



## MarcinD (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Ich glaube, der Begriff "guter" / "schlechter" Angler ist hier noch zu untergliedern. Ich bin im ersten Jahr bestimmt ein "schlechter" Angler und nehme mittlerweile auch nicht jeden Fisch mit.

Meinen ersten Hecht 60 cm / Karpfen 45 cm / Schleie 45 cm habe ich gleich mitgenommen und verarbeitet. Nach dem Filetieren habe ich mal gewogen und gemerkt, dass das mal recht wenig ist für eine Familie mit 2 Erwachsenen und 3 Kindern. Beim nächsten mal hatte ich den 45er Karpfen schwimmen lassen und erst einen 55 mit ca. 1,9 Kilo mitgenommen. Den konnte ich dann sinnvoll verwerten.

An einem guten Hechttag hatte ich mal 3 innerhalb 4 Stunden gefangen. 62 cm / 60 cm und 55 cm. Leider musste ich einen mitnehmen, weil der den Haken geschluckt hatte. Wäre das nicht, dann hätte ich alle wieder schwimmen lassen.

Ich glaube es liegt nicht daran, ob ich ein guter oder schlechter Angler bin, sondern an meiner Einstellung. Und auch daran, ob ich ein guter oder schlechter Koch bin  . Letztes mal habe ich Karpfenfleisch versaut, weil ich das schröpfen inkl. Zitronensaft ausprobieren wollte. 50% des Filets konnte in die Tonne. Das hat mich total genervt, weil der Fisch hätte noch schwimmen können.

ABER zurück zum Thema: mal ganz pauschal gesagt, wenn ich irgendwann mal gut bin und 5 Hechte / Zander / Karpfen fange, die außreichend Fleisch haben, würde ich die auch nicht alle mitnehmen, weil ich die nicht verarbeiten könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



MarcinD schrieb:


> ABER zurück zum Thema: mal ganz pauschal gesagt, wenn ich irgendwann mal gut bin und 5 Hechte / Zander / Karpfen fange, die außreichend Fleisch haben, würde ich die auch nicht alle mitnehmen, weil ich die nicht verarbeiten könnte.


In meinen Augen ein guter, verantwortungsvoller Vorsatz!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Ørret schrieb:


> @Vincent Na Logo liegt viel an dem Angler selbst.Du schreibst ja selbst das Gewässerkenntniss/Gewässer lesen können das A und O sind.



Wenn mir aber jetzt jemand das Gewässer erklärt und sagt wo man gut fängt, dann tue ich ja am Wasser nichts anderes als Ratschläge zu befolgen. Habe ich dann wirklich maßgeblich durch mein eigenes Handeln zum Fang beigetragen?

Eher nicht, denn ich habe lediglich Ratschläge befolgt was jeder hätte machen können. Hat mit gutem/schlechtem Angler nix zu tun.


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Eher nicht, denn ich habe lediglich Ratschläge befolgt was jeder hätte machen können. Hat mit gutem/schlechtem Angler nix zu tun.


denke schon, auch das gehört dazu, ratschläge annehmen. umsetzen, bzw. das wie man sie umsetzt ist natürlich deine eigene sache.
dennoch, denke so haben die meisten am effektivsten gelernt, durch praktische ratschläge am wasser und die guten/erfahrenen/wasauchimmer handhaben das ihr leben lang so.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Dann würde ich aber eher zwischen "beratungsresistentem" und "schlachmichtot" Angler unterscheiden. 

 Kann man irgendwie drehen und wenden wie man will, ist ein schwieriges Thema.


----------



## MarcinD (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Ich greife da nochmal auf meine Untergliederung zurück.

gut ist da eher ein Überbegriff. Ich würde da eher über 

Verantwortungsvoll
Erfahren / gut Informiert
geschickt
geduldig

unterscheiden. Wenn man einen Angler hat, der Fische fängt wie am Fließband, aber keine Verantwortung hat und alles totschlägt, dann passt die These nicht. 

Also was unterscheidet den guten vom schlechten Angler jetzt konkret? Wenn alle 4 Punkte ja = guter Angler und alle Nein = schlechter Angler bedeutet, dann stimme ich der These zu. 
Wenn es aber zwischen Schwarz und Weiß noch Grautöne gibt, dann ist die These meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Angler hat, der Fische fängt wie am Fließband, aber keine Verantwortung hat und alles totschlägt, dann passt die These nicht.


Ich glaube, dass ein Angler, de so gut fängt, früher oder später ebne nicht mehr alles knüppeln wird.

Ist ja die These ;-))


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass ein Angler, de so gut fängt, früher oder später ebne nicht mehr alles knüppeln wird.
> 
> Ist ja die These ;-))



So ist es sicher auch in den meisten Fällen aber eben in den meisten und nicht allen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

dann wären auch alle Menschen gleich..


----------



## Andal (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Ich komme grad eben wieder vom Angeln.

Wer viel, oder sehr viel angelt, der hat zwangsläufig Routine. Wer Routine, oder sehr viel Routine hat, kennt sein Gewässer. Wer sein Gewässer gut kennt, oder sehr gut kennt, der fängt auch dementsprechend gut. Dementsprechend hätte er auch viel Fisch zu Verfügung, wenn er alle mitnähme.  Wer also viel fängt, wird mit Sicherheit auch mehr zurücksetzen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Ein "guter" Angler ist nicht automatisch jemand, der viele oder mehr Fische fängt. Einen Vergleich "gut" oder "schlecht" kann man nur machen, wenn die Bedingungen völlig identisch sind...und selbst da ist dann auch noch Glück im Spiel.

Ansonsten würde ich schon sagen, dass jemand der viel fängt auch oft mehr zurück setzt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ein "guter" Angler ist nicht automatisch jemand, der viele oder mehr Fische fängt. Einen Vergleich "gut" oder "schlecht" kann man nur machen, wenn die Bedingungen völlig identisch sind...und selbst da ist dann auch noch Glück im Spiel.
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich schon sagen, dass jemand der viel fängt auch oft mehr zurück setzt.



Genau so!


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ein "guter" Angler ist nicht automatisch jemand, der viele oder mehr Fische fängt. Einen Vergleich "gut" oder "schlecht" kann man nur machen, wenn die Bedingungen völlig identisch sind...und selbst da ist dann auch noch Glück im Spiel.
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich schon sagen, dass jemand der viel fängt auch oft mehr zurück setzt.



Als ich ein neues Gewässer hatte wo ich nur selten hin gekommen bin weil es zu weit weg war habe ich an einem bedeckten Tag eine vermeintlich gute Stelle für Zander aufgesucht mit einem Kollegen zusammen, wir haben die Stelle ungefähr 6 Stunden beangelt und hatten nicht einen Fisch Kontakt, dann rollte hinter uns ein Auto an und es Kahm einer zu uns und fragte ob er sich neben uns stellen könne wir hatten kein Problem damit und er hat direkt neben mir in ca. 30 Minuten 6 Zander gefangen einen hat er entnommen, als er zusammen gepackt hat drückt er mir sein Zander in die Hand und seinen Gummi, hat noch viel Glück gewünscht und ist wieder auf und davon. Ich habe dann mit seinem Gummi genau diese Stelle noch weitere zwei Stunden beangelt und hatte keinen Kontakt, das werde ich nie vergessen und habe mir schon oft Gedanken darüber gemacht was da los war habe aber keine richtige Erklärung dafür. Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte das da vielleicht eine schmale Rinne oder so ist wo die Zander drin standen und er durch genaue gewässerkentniss auf den Meter genau seinen Gummi durch diese geführt hat.#c|rolleyes


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Was macht der eine denn so großartig anders? Denn zwischen "kaum was fangen egal wo er sitzt" und "fangen ohne ende egal wo er sitzt" liegt ja schon Einiges.




Hallo,

das versuche ich schon seit ein paar Jahren, ohne Erfolg, zu ergründen. Ich bin ein normaler Hechtangler, der im Jahr bei so 20 Angeltagen auf Hecht etwa 20 bis 25 Hechte fängt.
Mein Sohn ist ein ausgesprochener Hechtspezialist (fischt auch kaum auf was anderes, während ich hauptsächlich Fliegenfischer auf Salmoniden bin) und fängt im Jahr bei so ca. 60 Hechtangeltagen so 150 bis 200 Hechte. Er hat irgendwie ein besonderes Gespür dafür, das ich nicht habe, das ist der Unterschied. Erklären kann ich das nicht direkt.
Entnehmen tun wir jeder so um die 5 Hechte im Jahr.
Wir angeln auch in den gleichen Gewässern.
Neulich waren wir wieder mal gemeinsam unterwegs, es lief ganz gut an unserer Wörnitz, nur fing ich an diesem Tag 2 Hechte, er 7 und da war einer mit 1,09 Meter dabei.
Er hat es schließlich von mir gelernt, aber irgendwann hat er sich weiter entwickelt;+, während ich stehengeblieben bin.#c

Petrri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarcinD (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Er hat es schließlich von mir gelernt, aber irgendwann hat er sich weiter entwickelt;+, während ich stehengeblieben bin.#c



Er kann sich die Frage "Wenn ich ein Hecht wäre, wo würde ich jetzt sein?" besser beantworten als Du. 

Diese Geschichten kann wahrscheinlich jeder von uns rauskramen. Ich war mal mit 2 Onkels am Wasser über Nacht. 10 Stunden auf 6 Ruten hatten wir einen Biss, den wir versemmelt haben. Morgens um halb acht kamen 2 Jungs und warfen 2 Angeln ca. 10 Meter von uns ins Wasser. See hatte an der Stelle keine Bucht oder Bäume oder so. War genauso gerade wie bei uns. Nach 20 minuten hatten die 3 ordentliche Schleien und ständig Party an der Pose. #c

Back to topic: Ich hardere immer noch mit dem Begriff gute und schlechte Angler. (Das ist ja auch sicherlich das Ziel von Thomas gewesen |krach: ) 

Ich würde eher sagen erfolgreiche Angler setzen mehr Fisch zurück als nicht erfolgreiche.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Letzter Satz trifft es


----------



## wobbler68 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Hallo

Hat ja auch irgendwie mit der Verwertung zu tun.|kopfkrat

Der keinen Fisch verwertet setzt alles zurück,ich (Single Haushalt)nehme nicht alles mit.
Der Familien Vater braucht mehr,damit alle in den Genuss von Fisch kommen.

Also wäre ,bei gleichen Fangergebnis,der Familien Vater der schlechtere Angler.|bigeyes|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Bei zwei Familienvätern wärs dann wieder gleich - der bessere Angler davon setzt mehr zurück


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Spekulation!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Ich würde es eher nach Generationen unterteilen. Häufig fällt mir auf das Kalbier, die ungefähr 15 Jahre aufwärts älter sind auch wirklich jeden Fisch mitnehmen wollen und immer auf der Jagd nach einem Happen sind, während meine Generation schon vielmehr aufs Angeln an sich wert legt.


----------



## MarcinD (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei zwei Familienvätern wärs dann wieder gleich - der bessere Angler davon setzt mehr zurück



Nein, der gute Vater nimmt seine Kinder mit ans Wasser, der schlechte läßt sie zu Hause.

Und der erfolgreicheres Angler setzt mehr Fische zurück. 
Also der schlechte Vater, weil der gute fängt nix, wegen der lauten Kinder. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Nein, der gute Vater nimmt seine Kinder mit ans Wasser, der schlechte läßt sie zu Hause.
> 
> Und der erfolgreicheres Angler setzt mehr Fische zurück.
> Also der schlechte Vater, weil der gute fängt nix, wegen der lauten Kinder. :m


DAS war auch gut!!
#6#6#6


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Da kenne ich aber genug Raubritter die z.b. früher mal im Nationalquader gefischt haben und alles abgeknüppelt haben .|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

??Ernsthaft?? 

Was haben die mit dem ganzen Fisch denn gemacht???

Früher wurde in 4 Stunden ja auch eher in Zentner als in kg gemessen bei Wettangeln, als noch überall genug Weissfisch war.


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ??Ernsthaft??
> 
> Was haben die mit dem ganzen Fisch denn gemacht???
> 
> Früher wurde in Stunden ja auch eher in Zentner als in kg gemessen bei Wettangeln, als noch überall genug Weissfisch war.



Verkauft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Verkauft.


Damit sinds keine Angler mehr, sondern Fischer! 

Im Sinne des Steuerrechts sogar "Schwarz"Fischer, weil die das sicher nicht versteuert haben..

Also auch keine guten Angler (da zählt Freizeit, nicht Gewerbe), sondern halt gute (Nebenerwerbs/Schwarz)Fischer...


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



funkbolek schrieb:


> Damit fallen aber die Leute, die nur 3 mal im Jahr angeln und nicht zuruecksetzen, obwohl sie gute Angler sind (2 Hechte/5 Satzer pro Ausflug um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben), zwischen die Stühle.



Ein Angler der nur 3x im Jahr angeln geht, kann kein guter Angler sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Ein Angler der nur 3x im Jahr angeln geht, kann kein guter Angler sein.


Mein Reden ;-))


----------



## Andal (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Ein Angler der nur 3x im Jahr angeln geht, kann kein guter Angler sein.



Und dennoch kann er sich die dreimal vorbildlich gut am Wasser und den Fischen gegenüber benehmen.

Wie, wer, oder was beschreibt einen "guten Angler"?


----------



## Tate (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Ich angel jetzt schon paar Dekaden. Ob ich ein guter Angler bin kann und will ich nicht beurteilen. Ich setze den grössten Teil meiner Fänge zurück. Das hat folgende Gründe, ich angel der Tätigkeit wegen und nicht aus Nahrungserwerb bzw. das Egalisieren der Unkosten. Ich habe primär Spass am Fang der Fische.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie, wer, oder was beschreibt einen "guten Angler"?


Wer besser bei gleichem Zeitaufwand fängt, ist der bessere Angler..

Das andere sind moralisch/ethische Ansätze, die für mich hier irrelevant sind....


----------



## Andal (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer besser bei gleichem Zeitaufwand fängt, ist der bessere Angler..



...oder aber auch nur der mit dem glücklicheren Händchen. Wenn man "gut" mit "erfolgreich" tauscht, könnte wohl eher ein Schuh draus werden. #h


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Ein guter Angler würde zur selben Zeit und am selben Ort besser fangen


----------



## daci7 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Andal schrieb:


> Und dennoch kann er sich die dreimal vorbildlich gut am Wasser und den Fischen gegenüber benehmen.
> 
> Wie, wer, oder was beschreibt einen "guten Angler"?


#6
Das hab ich mich auch gefragt. 
Erfolgreicher mögen andere sein, aber eben nicht besser. :g
Ich denke das kommt ganz auf die Angelart an. Zum Beispiel nehmen die erfolgreichsten Aalangler die ich kenne durch die Bank alle maßigen Fische mit. 
Bei den Spinn- Fliegen- und Karpfenanglern sieht das ganz anders aus.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Meiner Meinung nach passen die Begriffe gut und schlecht einfach nicht. Dafür hängt zu viel auch einfach vom Glück ab..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach passen die Begriffe gut und schlecht einfach nicht. Dafür hängt zu viel auch einfach vom Glück ab..



Glaube ich weniger. 

Ist wie im Fußball, ein Stürmer der immer Richtig steht, wird oft als limitiert bezeichnet, staubt nur ab oder drückt über die Linie. Ist es aber nicht klar ein Zeichen von Qualität?`

Beim Angeln habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht das es immer Leute gibt, die Fangen, immer auch mehr als andere, sich anpassen, von der Methode, den Ködern, dem Futter und auch der Taktik her.

Diese Form bestätigen Könner, während andere von Glück sprechen, Angelt jener aber bei vielen Wettbewerben alles in Grund und Boden, dann bleibt nur noch der letzte Strohhalm um eigenes Versagen zu begründen: Das Losglück.

Angler leiden oft unter Komplexen, untereinander schaffen es die wenigsten Leistung und auch Vorbereitung zu würdigen. Es gibt gute und schlechte Angler, das steht aber auch immer zum Verhältnis zum Nerdfaktor gegenüber dem Hobby/Beruf.

Wer 150 Tage im Jahr angelt, der baut die nötige Erfahrung auf, die Meistens fehlt. Erfahrene Angler und unerfahrene Angler trifft es in meinen Augen oft besser. Darunter gibt es halt Nuancen. Die Unbelehrbaren, die Flexiblen etc. etc.!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



> Erfahrene Angler und unerfahrene Angler trifft es in meinen Augen oft besser



Das passt besser


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Glaube ich weniger.
> 
> Ist wie im Fußball, ein Stürmer der immer Richtig steht, wird oft als limitiert bezeichnet, staubt nur ab oder drückt über die Linie. Ist es aber nicht klar ein Zeichen von Qualität?`
> 
> ...



Würd ich auch so sehen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wer 150 Tage im Jahr angelt, der baut die nötige Erfahrung auf, die Meistens fehlt. Erfahrene Angler und unerfahrene Angler trifft es in meinen Augen oft besser.



Eigentlich hätt ich dir zugestimmt, erfahren oder unerfahren triffts wohl am besten.
 150 Angeltage oder mehr haben aber nichts mit "gut angeln" zu tun, sondern eher mit zuviel unausgefüllter Zeit :q.

An meine Bäche gehe ich je nach Gewässer so 2 - 6 mal im Jahr, will ja keine Trampelpfade in die Wiesen laufen .
Wann ich das mache, bestimmen die äusseren Umstände wie Wetter, Wasserstand, Temperatur .
Zuviele Angeltage machen die Fische unnötig scheu und schaden eher (Ufervegetation, Bachgrund beim Waten etc.). An diesen Gewässern komme ich insgesamt auf weniger als 20 Tage pro Jahr, und meist dreht es sich um 3 - 4 Stunden per Trip.

"Gut" ist da eher, derjenige, der weiss wann er raus gehen muß.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätt ich dir zugestimmt, erfahren oder unerfahren triffts wohl am besten.
> 150 Angeltage oder mehr haben aber nichts mit "gut angeln" zu tun, sondern eher mit zuviel unausgefüllter Zeit :q.



Wer sich die Zeit nicht nimmt, ist selber schuld. Du hast nur ein Leben. #6


----------



## Eff (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Ein guter Angler ist in meinen Augen der, der seine gefangenen Fische verantwortungsvoll behandelt, indem er individuell entscheidet ob er diesen sinnvoll verwerten kann oder nicht. Hierbei spielen bei einem guten Angler auch übergeordnete Hegeziele eine große Rolle, wer an einem Tag 3 Hechte fängt und dann als Krönung die Hechtmama, anstatt der maßigen Fische entnimmt,  die für die Fortpflanzung eine geringere Effizienz besitzen, angelt am Nachhaltigkeitsgedanken vorbei #6


----------



## wilhelm (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Zitat Fantastic Fishing: Wer sich die Zeit nicht nimmt, ist selber schuld. Du hast nur ein Leben. 

Na ja für dich vielleicht Erstrebenswert aber für andere gibt es auch noch anderes als Angeln.

Aber ich gebe dir Recht das der " Vielangler " durch mehr Erfahrung wohl auch der Erfolgreichere sein wird.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Wer sich die Zeit nicht nimmt, ist selber schuld. Du hast nur ein Leben.
> 
> Na ja für dich vielleicht Erstrebenswert aber für andere gibt es auch noch anderes als Angeln.
> 
> Aber ich gebe dir Recht das der " Vielangler " durch mehr Erfahrung wohl auch der Erfolgreichere sein wird.



Kann doch sein, aber immer der Nachwurf gegenüber Menschen die ihrer Passion mit viel Leidenschaft nachgehen ist doch Grundverkehrt.

Du wirst kein Profi, Könner, Meisterkoch, Autor oder sonstiges, wenn du nicht 100% deiner Zeit investierst. Wenn du dich für Familie, Geld, Haus und Urlaub entscheidest, dann ist das dein gutes Recht und Hamsterrad.

Das meinte ich mit Würdigung. Typisch Deutschland halt.


----------



## wilhelm (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Auch nun fühl dich doch nicht gleich auf den Schlips getreten#d ich gönne es dir ja du Sensibelchen#6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Auch nun fühl dich doch nicht gleich auf den Schlips getreten#d ich gönne es dir ja du Sensibelchen#6



Nö, ich bin weder Sensibel, noch nehme ich es persönlich. Ich schreibe das halt nur nicht durch die Blume. Und es geht dabei ja nicht mal um mich, ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Profi.

Mir geht es generell um die Anerkennung gegenüber geleistetem, auch beim Angeln. Das ist immer ein Eiertanz an Ausreden! Einfach klar sagen, du warst besser, guten Riecher gehabt etc., oftmals wird dann eher die beleidigte Leberwurst gemimt.


----------



## wilhelm (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Es ging lediglich um deine 150 Angeltage und um nichts anderes, aber das ist offtopic jetzt und jetzt ist es auch gut mit dir.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nö, ich bin weder Sensibel, noch nehme ich es persönlich. Ich schreibe das halt nur nicht durch die Blume. Und es geht dabei ja nicht mal um mich, ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Profi.
> 
> Mir geht es generell um die Anerkennung gegenüber geleistetem, auch beim Angeln. Das ist immer ein Eiertanz an Ausreden! Einfach klar sagen, du warst besser, guten Riecher gehabt etc., oftmals wird dann eher die beleidigte Leberwurst gemimt.



Da mag was dran sein. Aber das "gönnen können" ist ein ganz eigenes Themenfeld das ja jetzt mit der Frage ob gute Angler eher Fische zurücksetzen eigentlich nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Jose (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

"*Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler"

ich hab noch nie (!) einen  schlechten Angler zurück gesetzt.

bin also gutes angler

ährlisch :m
*


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Da mag was dran sein. Aber das "gönnen können" ist ein ganz eigenes Themenfeld das ja jetzt mit der Frage ob gute Angler eher Fische zurücksetzen eigentlich nichts zu tun hat.



Ergibt sich ja aus dem Kontext heraus. Gut Fangen und schlecht Fangen ist ja tief verflochten mit Missgunst und Neid. Sobald jemand mit seiner Fischerei polarisiert und keine Brüste hat, da ist doch die Zickerei enorm.

Beispiel:

Ich erwähne bei 2 Karpfenanglern das ich sehr gerne Bücher von Markus Pelzer lese. Antwort: "Der kann nichts". Ich rede übers Feedern und beschreibe wie sehr ich Schlögl bewunder:Antwort " Ach, nur wegen der Ausrüstung".

Das ist aber nicht nur beim Angeln so, das ist wohl generell so. Hast du schon recht, das könnte man wohl auf den Tupperwarenverein genauso umwandeln.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Da mag was dran sein. Aber das "gönnen können" ist ein ganz eigenes Themenfeld das ja jetzt mit der Frage ob gute Angler eher Fische zurücksetzen eigentlich nichts zu tun hat.



Hm, war das im Grundsatz nicht schon geklärt ?

Rein mathematisch ist es doch klar : "Gute" Angler fangen mehr, ergo können sie mehr zurücksetzen.
"Schlechte" Angler fangen wenig, und können deshalb wenig zurücksetzen.
Oder hab ich was verpasst ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Ich glaube, es gibt Entwicklungsstufen des Anglers, wobei ich diese nicht moralisch werten will. Sie beschreiben eher den Antrieb des Anglers von seinen Anfängen bis zur Meisterschaft.

1. Stufe: Der Angler möchte überhaupt mal Fische fangen
2. Stufe: Der Angler will möglichst viele Fische fangen.
3. Stufe: Der Angler will ganz bestimmte Fische fangen.
4. Stufe: Der Angler will besonders große, bestimmte Fische fangen.
5. Stufe: Der Angler will auf ganz bestimmte Weise Fische fangen.

Spätestens ab Stufe 3 wird es immer weniger wichtig, die Fische wirklich zu entnehmen. Hier beginnt dann meist das c&r. Die Vorbereitung, die Freude bei der Vorbereitung werden immer wichtiger. Bei Stufe 5 kommt es dann eigentlich nur noch darauf an, sich selber zu beweisen, mit einer bestimmten Methode den Fisch überlisten zu können. Selbst die Größe des Fisches spielt dann keine Rolle mehr. Auch wenn ich die Stufen nicht moralisch bewerten will, so dürfte der Angler in Stufe 5 wohl der anglerisch Beste sein.


----------



## Minimax (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> 1. Stufe: Der Angler möchte überhaupt mal Fische fangen
> 2. Stufe: Der Angler will möglichst viele Fische fangen.
> 3. Stufe: Der Angler will ganz bestimmte Fische fangen.
> 4. Stufe: Der Angler will besonders große, bestimmte Fische fangen.
> 5. Stufe: Der Angler will auf ganz bestimmte Weise Fische fangen.


 Eigentlich keine schlechte Typologie/Verlaufsform.
 Aber wir alle wissen: Ein Stufe 5 Angler kann während eines einzigen Angeltages sukzessive auf Stufe 1 zurückfallen..

 Aber auch schabernackmäßig finde ich das Stufenmodell interessant:

 -"Hüte dich,junger Beutlin, denn ich bin ein Angler der Stufe 5"
 -"Nee, lass uns mal hier bleiben, da vorne sind alles 4er, die sind voll streng."
 -"Hör auf zu whinen, biste Stufe 2 odawas?"

 Das ist aber lieb gemeint, es liegt Wahrheit in Deinem Schema.
 hg
 minimax


----------



## Bener (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Also der schlechte Vater, weil der gute fängt nix, wegen der lauten Kinder. :m


 
 Gute Väter werden trotz lauter Kinder belohnt! :vik:

 Darf ich da an die Ausnahmeschleie meiner Tochter erinnern? :l


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es gibt Entwicklungsstufen des Anglers, wobei ich diese nicht moralisch werten will. Sie beschreiben eher den Antrieb des Anglers von seinen Anfängen bis zur Meisterschaft.
> 
> 1. Stufe: Der Angler möchte überhaupt mal Fische fangen
> 2. Stufe: Der Angler will möglichst viele Fische fangen.
> ...


Gefällt mir!


Muss ich mal was draus machen!


----------



## Jarod71 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Hm,...also ich kann der  des Themenstarters etwas abgewinnen 

Ich kann tatsächlich behaupten 100% gefangenen Fisch zurück gesetzt zu haben! Und ich war in den letzten 2-3 Monaten durchaus rel. häufig am Wasser, komme da sicher auf gut 10 Tage.

Jedoch muß ich einräumen, daß ich bislang nur einen untermäßigen Hecht am Haken hatte- aber das schreckt einen wirklich guuuuten Angler nicht ;-)

Ich denke damit bin ich qualifiziert für den Zugang zu den geheimen Forenbereichen, gell? ;-)

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## stefan0975 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Bei mir persönlich ist es so, dass ich pro Jahr vielleicht 2-5 Fische mitnehme. Somit kann ich ganz klar sagen, je besser ich angeln kann, desto mehr setze ich zurück  Würde somit der These voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> 1. Stufe: Der Angler möchte überhaupt mal Fische fangen
> 2. Stufe: Der Angler will möglichst viele Fische fangen.
> 3. Stufe: Der Angler will ganz bestimmte Fische fangen.
> 4. Stufe: Der Angler will besonders große, bestimmte Fische fangen.
> ...



Jo, wenn man zurück denkt, dürfte das für die meisten Angler in Mitteleuropa so hinkommen.
Selbst hab' ich mir darüber noch nie Gedanken gemacht, aber für mich und viele die ich kenne, trifft diese Entwicklung zu.


----------



## Pirat63 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Also ich angle weil ich Fisch gerne esse. In Norge nehme ich generell nix untermaßiges mit. Wenn viel beißt wird auch mehr zurück gesetzt. Deswegen bin ich kein guter Angler. Wenn alle anderen nichts fangen und ich hab  einen richtig guten Fisch, bin ich ein guter Angler oder hatte einfach Glück. Ist ne schwierige Frage #c


----------



## Pirat63 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Eff schrieb:


> Ein guter Angler ist in meinen Augen der, der seine gefangenen Fische verantwortungsvoll behandelt, indem er individuell entscheidet ob er diesen sinnvoll verwerten kann oder nicht. Hierbei spielen bei einem guten Angler auch übergeordnete Hegeziele eine große Rolle, wer an einem Tag 3 Hechte fängt und dann als Krönung die Hechtmama, anstatt der maßigen Fische entnimmt, die für die Fortpflanzung eine geringere Effizienz besitzen, angelt am Nachhaltigkeitsgedanken vorbei #6



Genau das , denke ich , ist ein guter Angler!!!!! :vik:


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Pirat63 schrieb:


> Genau das , denke ich , ist ein guter Angler!!!!! :vik:



hah!
ein guter angler ist auf jeden fall kein besserangler.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Moin Leude! 

Also ich denke ich kann wohl einigermaßen gut Brandungsangeln! Da ich aber auch ne Frau hab die extrem gerne Fisch ißt, ( ich selbst natürlich auch)bin ich auch genötigt möglichst viel mit nach Hause zu nehmen!

Meine persönliche Grenze ist Mindestmaß und wieviel kann ich frisch verwerten ohne einzufrieren!
Ist in meinen Augen ne ziemlich vernünftige Grenze, auch wenn ich Oma, Nachbar, Eltern  natürlich manchmal auch was abgebe!   

Greetz in die Runde HH


----------



## hirschkaefer (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

oh eine gut - böse - Diskussion....


----------



## Herman Hummerich (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> oh eine gut - böse - Diskussion....


Ich diskutier nicht!!!!!!!!!:q


----------



## Fischknipser (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Ich denke auch wer gut fängt selektiert eher als wenn jemand weniger Fisch fängt.
Aber der bessere Fänger muss nicht gleich der bessere Angler sein,denn das hat meiner Meinung auch was damit zu tun wie man den Fisch behandelt etc.

In meinen letzten Urlauben waren meine Fänge wesentlich besser als in meinem Vereinsgewässer und da habe ich prozentual wesentlich weniger Fisch entnommen.

Also Stimme ich der These eigentlich zu.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pirat63 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Jose schrieb:


> hah!
> ein guter angler ist auf jeden fall kein besserangler.



Hab ich ja nicht gesagt. Ein guter Angler ist , wer sich am Wasser (egal ob See, Fluß  oder Meer) vernünftig verhält. :m


----------



## hirschkaefer (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Wenn wir so wie in Thomas seiner These einen"guten Angler" mal daran fest machen, dass er viel Fisch fängt, gibt es auch da Angler die im Rahmen des Erlaubten viel Fisch entnehmen, welche die wenig Fisch entnehmen und Angler die keinen Fisch entnehmen. Es gibt auch "schlechte Angler", die gar keinen Fisch essen.
Die These finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich provokant, sondern eher komisch.


----------



## Pirat63 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Stimmt!!!!! Aber Fische wollen wir doch alle fangen , oder nicht? Ob zum essen oder nicht.Also kommt es darauf  wie man sich am Wasser bewegt und den Fisch und die Umwelt behandelt!


----------



## hirschkaefer (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Pirat63 schrieb:


> Stimmt!!!!! Aber Fische wollen wir doch alle fangen , oder nicht? Ob zum essen oder nicht.Also kommt es darauf  wie man sich am Wasser bewegt und den Fisch und die Umwelt behandelt!



Grundsätzlich ja. Aber das war ja nicht die Frage.


----------



## Pirat63 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Woran soll man die Frage aufhängen? Gehen wir garnicht mehr angeln und lassen alle Fische in Ruhe. Oder haun wir rein wie Irren und ziehen alles raus was sich bewegt und setzen dann alles zurück ? Sind Angler die ein Gewässer voll Boilies und Mais kippen (Kollege von mir )  und dann 30 Pfund schwere Karpfen ziehen , und mitnehmen , die guten Angler?|kopfkrat


----------



## thanatos (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann man wirklich guter Angler sein bei sowenig Praxis?
> (ich werd auch immer schlechter, je mehr Büro und je weniger Angeln...)



|supergri da irrst du mit Sicherheit ,wenn ich oft angeln gehen kann
 na da kann man schon etwas nachlässiger sein ,aber wenn
 man sich die Zeit abknapsen muß na da ist man dann besser vorbereitet und konzentrierter weil man ja Erfolg haben will 
 ansonsten kann auch ein Schneidertag ,schön und entspannend sein.

 zweiter Irrtum es gibt keine schlechten Angler  #d
 ein C&Rler ist nicht besser - nur anders :m


----------



## Fruehling (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Und dann gibt's noch die, denen egal ist, wieviel sie an wievielen Angeltagen fangen, weil sie sowieso alles zurücksetzen (müssen).

Also alles nur eine Frage der Intention? |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Aber hier gehts um ja diejenigen die mitnehmen dürften und dennoch zurücksetzen.

Denn logisch ist, dass wer nicht mitnehmen darf, der muss ja wg. zurücksetzen dann kein bessere Angler sein ;-))


----------



## Fruehling (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Und ich setz das Müssen extra noch in Klammern, Kerl! |bla:

Waren also auch die gemeint, die nicht müssen und trotzdem, Du weißt schon...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Waren also auch die gemeint, die nicht müssen und trotzdem, Du weißt schon...


Also Verheiratete?


----------



## Gast (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Naja, ich setze 100% meiner Fänge zurück. :vik:
Aber ein guter Angler bin ich sicher nur bei mir am Gewässer, eben weil ich es kenne.
Wenn man die Plätze der Fische kennt ist es nicht mehr soooo schwer etwas zu fangen.
Finden ist oft viel schwerer als fangen.
Ich  würde sicher abschneidern wenn ich an einer Talsperre oder sonstwo an  einem fremden Gewässer angeln müsste und trotzdem würde ich auch da  meine Fische alle zurücksetzen, wenn ich da mal einen fangen würde.


----------



## Stulle (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Sicher setzen sie mehr zurück sie fangen ja auch mehr. Vielleicht nehmen Sie aber auch gleichzeitig mehr mit. 

Das sind die Wunder von relativen und absoluten Zahlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler*

Das ist vollkommen richtig, dass auch sein kann, dass sie mehr mitnehmen.


----------

